# Canon 1Dx vs 5D IV - Pure Image Quality question



## Memdroid (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello guys. If you disregard the price, FPS and built quality and all the bells and whistles like WIFI and DPAF and video. Which one of these cameras would you choose on PURE image quality, especially in the ISO 1600-6400 ranges. I've seen the unprocessed raw comparisons on DPreview en TDP but they don't really show how nice the noise cleans up or how much detail and color is preserved or can be added. I would like to know how these image files compare after some basic post processing. Or when the processed images are normalized to say comparable resolutions. I am not talking about (base ISO) DR, so let's keep that topic out of this. But more on how malleable the files are in a decently exposed image and a standardized output resolution. Do you guys have any experience regarding this?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2016)

Go into dpreviews and download raw files. Use this link 

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv/9

and chose the cameras and isos for comparison.


----------



## cpsico (Oct 19, 2016)

I can maybe give you a little insight, I have 2 6d cameras ( very similar, some say slightly better to the 1dx in pure IQ) ISO 100 to 1600 the 5d IV is as good or better with the 6d gaining ground from there up. At ISO 6400 up the 6d clearly has the cleaner image as far as dim lighting in a wedding reception applies.

Now with the IQ out of the way I can tell you the autofocus of the 5d combined with its features and resolution are really nice. When resolution and autofocus matter most the 5d IV is easily the better choice, when file size and clean high ISO matter more the 6d is its equal to superior. You could easily do weddings with the 6d cameras only and produce magic all day long, esp as the need for higher ISO rises.

Both cameras have no real IQ penalty up ISO 1600. 

Almost forgot, in terms of battery life the 5D IV is the clear loser, by a good margin. The 6d had 1456 images with two bars left on an LP E6N the 5D went through one battery and two bars in the second for just under 1400. Canon really should have used a redesigned battery for this camera


----------



## Jopa (Oct 20, 2016)

Go with the 1dx2. My only wish it would have 30mpx as the mk4


----------



## cpsico (Nov 6, 2016)

Valvebounce that was hilarious! I will have to put up a few high ISO shots of the 5 IV at 6400 with no noise reduction. Its a great camera, I still hate how the standard profile makes skin tones look on this camera. I did love how I was chastised for comparing the "wrong" camera to the 5d IV (which I do own) to the 1 DX which I don't. It wasn't the upgrade to my 1ds III i was looking to buy. But long story short the 6d which is "inferior" to a 1dx is still better at ISO 3200 upward in terms of a cleaner image than the 5D IV. This is just an opinion meant to clarify that the 5D IV WHILE A GREAT CAMERA, IS NOT A HIGH ISO MONSTER.


----------



## cpsico (Nov 6, 2016)

100 percent crop of a 5d IV with no noise reduction at iso 6400


----------



## cpsico (Nov 6, 2016)

100 percent crop of the 6d at is 6400 no noise reduction, raised .50 stops and I feel its still better in this very narrow area.


----------



## cpsico (Nov 6, 2016)

Now here is the same two pictures with the same levels of Photoshop. Denoise 6 with the slider for noise reduction set to 10, a conservative amount of unsharp mask, and a little exposure correction. From what I have seen of the 5D IV, the files are very malleable, no shadow noise issues like the older 5D series and take lots of sharpening.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 6, 2016)

OT, compared to my 5dsr. the 5d mark IV is better at 6400 especially if you over expose in lightroom. The colors get red and weird on the 5dsr when you try to raise exposure sometimes if 6400 wasnt bright enough.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 7, 2016)

RayValdez360 said:


> OT, compared to my 5dsr. the 5d mark IV is better at 6400 especially if you over expose in lightroom. The colors get red and weird on the 5dsr when you try to raise exposure sometimes if 6400 wasnt bright enough.


Have not seen this myself. What program do you use - and if its Lightroom which color profile?

If anything the 5DS/R should do at least as well with colors @ iso 6400 as it has just a hair more DR than the 5DIV at this setting.

I recently by mistake included a iso 6.400 picture from the 5DS/R in my 5DIV review since I could'nt see the difference (embarrassing...).


----------



## tomO2013 (Nov 17, 2016)

I own both (and used a 6d in the past).

5d iv has better low light in my experience to the 6d - particularly with respect to holding detail and color and ISO's ramp up. You also benefit from downsampling should you choose to output at the same native resolution as the 1dx ii.

That being said the only real advantage that I find with the 5d iv over the 1dx is resolution. One difference I've noticed is that out of camera color science tends to be better on the 1dxii with respect to AWB. The 1dxii has a slightly different 'look' that I actually prefer. In terms of low light high ISO, both 5d iv and 1dx ii perform impressively and trading across from a7s and a7rii I don't really miss either.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2016)

I own the 1DX and the 5D4. Consistently, the 5D4 image quality is better. 

I was thinking that in low light the 1DX would handle things better, but this has not been my experience. The only reason I don't sell that big bastard is that it shoots 12 frames per second, and the 5D4's 7 fps is pretty paltry for the sorts of things I try to capture. 

In addition, I can down sample from 30mp, and the detail just rocks the 1DX. The high ISO is especially better in the 5D4 when you're pushing levels in Lightroom in post. Those files can take a 3-4 stop push no problem, and I can usually get a 2-3 stop push on the 1DX before seeing issues. 

Further, with the f/8 focusing points, I can stick a 1.4x TC on a lens and effectively shoot with the same field of view as though I were shooting crop, but with the image quality of full frame, albeit at one stop up in aperture. That's a big deal for me - shooting wildlife. I can't really do that with the 1DX, as it would only focus with the center point, which doesn't work for things that move quickly. 

Then there are all the new features and doohickeys on the 5D4, but that is beyond the scope of the original poster's question. -tig


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Go into dpreviews and download raw files. Use this link
> 
> https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv/9
> 
> and chose the cameras and isos for comparison.


I used it to compare 5DsR with 5Ds. That was an eye opener! I wished we could compare APS-C with FF cameras from the same distance. Not fair for FF but it would help for FL limited situations. But I guess 7D2 and 5Ds have similar pixel density and AA filters...

Thanks for the link 

EDIT: And I was able to compare 7D2 with 5DsR. Alan this is the n-th time you make me want a 5DsR. I think I will have to send you the bill after all ;D ;D ;D 

P.S Thanks again


----------

